# SMS senden und empfangen auf windows 8 tablet



## Speeedymauss (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe seit heute mein Acer Iconia W701 und ich habe schon ne Frage, wo ich nach ewig googlen keine Lösung finde...

Das Tablet hat ein 3g Modul und ich habe auch heute extra eine neue SIM Karte gekauft und diese auch direkt eingesetzt nur hat sich mir jetzt eine Frage aufgeran:
Ist es irgendwie möglich, SMSn zu senden und zu empfangen? 
Ich brauche für die Anmeldung bei aldi nen passwort, dass ich per sms bekomme, aber ich komme momentan nicht an die smsn, daher brauche ich Hilfe!
MfG


----------



## Ahab (20. Februar 2014)

SIM ins Handy einsetzen, Passwort damit abrufen, SIM wieder ins Tab...?  Würde das nicht gehen?


----------



## IlluminateD (20. Februar 2014)

Also so wie Ahab das gesagt hat wird es gehen. Eine andere Möglichkeit wird es nicht geben. Mit einem Tablet kannst du keine SMS empfangen oder versenden und auch nicht telefonieren.


----------



## Speeedymauss (20. Februar 2014)

ok schade,
danke für die antworten


----------

